
A simple Vulkan Compute example - ingve
http://www.duskborn.com/a-simple-vulkan-compute-example/
======
shmerl
Would be interesting to see engines using Vulkan both for graphics and compute
at the same time (like physics and etc.).

------
sherjilozair
Can Vulcan be used for Deep Learning?

~~~
corysama
Short answer: Yes. But, it's pretty new. So, don't expect much pre-existing
work today.

Long answer: Vulkan is a foundation for high-performance computing on GPU's.
It includes SPIR-V which is intended as a compile target for higher level
compute languages.
[https://www.khronos.org/spir](https://www.khronos.org/spir)

------
santaclaus
What does Vulkan Compute get you over CUDA?

~~~
leohutson
Zero cost interoperability with your graphics API is a big one. Using CUDA for
compute, and then mapping that data into OpenGL to draw it is way slower than
it should be.

~~~
pandaman
Not to mention NVidia did not allow simultaneous compute and graphics
workloads on the same SM until the newest 10 series GPUs while AMD had this
since, at least, the very first GCN (2011?)

[http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-
gtx-1080-...](http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-
gtx-1080-pascal,4572-3.html)

------
frign
"simple"

------
verroq
>500 lines of busy work

>simple

I don't know why people think shit like this is acceptable.

~~~
corysama
Simple is not the same as easy.

Vulkan is not the convenience library. Vulkan is the ugly guts of the next
twenty years of convenience libraries. If you enjoy Python, thank the systems
programmers who implemented it in C. When you start enjoying some future
SciPy-like system, thank the systems programmers who worked through 500 lines
of this stuff before they could Hello Vulkan for your convenience.

